# Rash related to Hashimotos?



## meesheltx

I was diagnosed with hashimotos a couple of months ago and I am taking medication for it. I have a small rash that appeared on my stomach and is very itchy and blotchy...could it be related to the medication?


----------



## lavender

What are you taking? Some people are sensitive to the fillers in synthroid and/or it's generic equivalents.


----------



## GD Women

It could be medication, thyroid or other. Hashi are susceptible to hives.

Have you called the doctor. You should if rash persists, especially if it is uncomfortable.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Andros

meesheltx said:


> I was diagnosed with hashimotos a couple of months ago and I am taking medication for it. I have a small rash that appeared on my stomach and is very itchy and blotchy...could it be related to the medication?


Hello there! Is the rash recent or did it appear a couple of days after you started your med. What thyroxine replacement are you on? How much? Is it generic or name brand?

What prompted your diagnosis of Hamsimoto's? Were you symptomatic or did it just pop up on a regular check-up?

Welcome!


----------



## daisydaisy

I'd say the rash is from the hashi's mostly likely . Its very common until you antibodies calm down.


----------



## stranazingarella

I had an itchy feeling the first few weeks I took Synthroid. I also had an unusual allergic reaction to my natural hair dye (I use henna and indigo), sort of a sunburn feeling wherever the hair that was colored touched my skin. I had had a similar reaciton to normal hair dye two years before that, which made me switch to natural vegetable dyes. I think the Synthroid did something. I haven't had it since.


----------



## jumpinjiminy

Hi Stranaz. I just found out I have Hashi's and have had a rash on my chest for the last month. It looks like a sunburn and gets brighter when I run a fever and just speckled when the fever goes down lower. I'm having a flare up and this came on with this flare up that started right after Thanksgiving.

The flare up before this I had it on my face on the cheeks and across the bridge of the nose. Then when really running high I would get it on my forehead too. This is now gone. I've never had allergies, hives, or anything of the sort. This is all new to me. But there have been some chronic health problems I was unaware of and brushing off as little annoyances for many years.

I've been tested for lupus, Sjorgen's, infections, MS, and everything else under the sun and the only thing showing up out of line are these Hashi's antibodies. And they aren't even all that high. I also have interstitial cystitis, Raynaud's, and have had sudden attacks of arthritis in a couple of joints that cleared up rather quickly.

It seems to have the local medical community stumped, because ALL of my inflammatory markers come up normal. I will be starting on a low dose of synthroid as soon as I make it down to the pharmacy.

Your thread caught my eye, because I posted one on the same topic just today or yesterday.

Has your rash improved yet?


----------



## lmitchell

I am wondering the same question. In the last 6 months I have been breaking out in rashes on my inner thighs, fore arms and tummy. Sometimes the rashes are pink but not raised and don't itch. Other times the bumps are more white in nature and itch. I have done the usual checking soaps and detergents...etc. I have been on the same medication for years and haven't changed the dose in 18 months. They seem to be brough on my stress or if I get sick (like today). Anyone else experience this? Is this a fibro thing or a hashimotos thing?


----------



## lavender

I think it's an auto-immune thing. Have you been tested for other auto-immune diseases such as lupus? Have you talked to your doctor about it?


----------



## peaches

Beware of the rashes people. I have many a bout with hives due to Hashi's so I started to ignore skin issues and chalked it up to the Hashi's small splotchy red patches. Sometimes they itched, sometimes not. I would also see that sometimes they appeared dry or scaley on top. I had one on my temple that wasn't itchy or scaly, just red and there. I went to the dermotologist for a raised red patch on my chest that was a bit itchy and not going away. I had both for about 4 weeks. She biopsied both and I found out that the itchy one was nothing but the one on my temple was basal cell carcinoma. When she uttered the cancer word I thought I may throw up in her lap. She was able to surgically remove all the cancer so I am lucky. Make sure that you guys are following up with your doctors for skin conditions. I will say this, my family doctor said the spot on my temple was nothing to be worried about but I didn't listen to him and I am glad I didn't. I will also say that I am not an avid tanner. She said everyone should be putting and SPF 30 lotion on their faces though because the SPF 15 just doesn't get the job done.


----------

